# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Constrast between pellia and riccia (pic)



## imported_Xema (Apr 1, 2003)

This is the foreground of my tank, is a mix of pellia and riccia.

Grettings


----------



## imported_Xema (Apr 1, 2003)

This is the foreground of my tank, is a mix of pellia and riccia.

Grettings


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

That is quite contrast. How about a pic where we can see the whole tank, or the whole foreground?

Robert
King admin
www.aquabotanic.com


----------



## imported_Xema (Apr 1, 2003)

You can see my this tank here

Grettings


----------

